# Problems with writing



## SeahorseySauce (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm having trouble allowing myself to write. Like, I have a sort of vague idea of what I want to write about, but it doesn't feel like the ideas have enough gas to get off the ground.

The drive is there, but I lack the confidence and can't get it started. D:


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 5, 2018)

Try writing something more like an outline than the whole story. After you've done that build off of it.


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Jul 6, 2018)

^ Exactly that. You need planning upon planning upon planning to write something good and coherent -- to the point where you'll basically have a scene-by-scene breakdown of the whole thing. THEN you start actually writing it for real. And to that end, planning sheets are a godsend. Here's a link to a bunch of templates that I find useful.


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 6, 2018)

One of the things I say on Facebook writing groups is "Ideas are a dime a dozen and a nickel on Tuesday and no one really cares if you steal a couple as long as you at least pretend you didn't." An idea isn't a story, but it's possible to base a story around an idea. A lot of early science fiction short stories were built around a simple idea ("What if there was a place where the sun only shines for a couple hours once every 10 years?") and then built a story around it (Kids at school going out to play in the only bit of a clear, sunny day they might see for their entire childhood) and added the B-plot (One of the children is a newcomer from Earth who is having problems with constant rain) and then introduced conflict (bullies lock the newcomer in a closet and she doesn't get to see it).

In case you're wondering that example is "All the Summer in a Day" by Ray Bradbury.


----------



## SeahorseySauce (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you both!
I've downloaded the templates and I'm taking your suggestions to heart. 

I have a bit more to work with now.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 8, 2018)

These are some good ideas, but I wanted to add my bit.

In addition to plotting out your story before you write it, maybe start out with some small vignettes. Authors do smaller short stories so that they can complete something. Theres also less pressure to do an over arching story because it's short, simple, and you can work out your craft.

It's called* low stakes writing, where theres less pressure on you to create something long and complex*. Theres less pressure and, as a result, you have more room to be creative.
Figure out some other opportunities for low stakes writing. That will help your confidence.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jul 8, 2018)

Mostly you just have to start writing. You can't let the voices in your head talk you back down. You just have to knuckle down and actually start writing something. For me, once I sit down and start, it's pretty easy to just keep going with something. It might not be perfect, but at least I got something written!


----------

